# Signing up with Telmex



## tumama (Sep 19, 2018)

Applied on Telmex web site for ADSL 8 days ago. 3 days later I get an SMS saying they will come and install it within maximum 3 days. 5 days later they have still not shown up or called me. The customer service is useless and only keeps telling me to wait longer completely ignoring that something might be wrong.

Are Telmex complete useless in your experience? Should I sign up with something else? I'm worried that if I do then I might have to wait even longer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tumama said:


> Applied on Telmex web site for ADSL 8 days ago. 3 days later I get an SMS saying they will come and install it within maximum 3 days. 5 days later they have still not shown up or called me. The customer service is useless and only keeps telling me to wait longer completely ignoring that something might be wrong.
> 
> Are Telmex complete useless in your experience? Should I sign up with something else? I'm worried that if I do then I might have to wait even longer.


 Sign up with one of the cable companies for internet only or internet plus whatever you want, TV or phone. DSL internet is slo-o-ow although I have read about ideas for upping the speed of it. When I signed up with Megacable (10 years ago) they came a day later exactly when they said they would. I have had a few issues. Twice (in 10 years) they had to come out and check the connection on the pole across the street. And occasionally it has gone out or become really slow. But that has been pretty rare. I started at 5 Mbps download and it has gradually increased to about 30 Mbps now. 

There are lots of alternatives, and I think almost any of them would be better than the Telmex DSL service that seems to be the default.

The link below is to a Netflix page that compares all the different options. It is not a reflection of the maximum but more a reflection of what is needed to stream Netflix. Nevertheless it is interesting.
https://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/country/mexico/


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

tumama said:


> Applied on Telmex web site for ADSL 8 days ago. 3 days later I get an SMS saying they will come and install it within maximum 3 days. 5 days later they have still not shown up or called me. The customer service is useless and only keeps telling me to wait longer completely ignoring that something might be wrong.
> 
> Are Telmex complete useless in your experience? Should I sign up with something else? I'm worried that if I do then I might have to wait even longer.


Largely depends on where you live. Mexico's largest cities have some competition, but if you're in a small town away from big urban areas, like I am, Telmex might be the only game in town. Yes, they're slow to install new service or repair an outage, but reasonably good otherwise. Speed and dependability are at least as good as Charter that I had in L.A., at less than a third the price.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I was using Telmex DSL for several years. Generally speaking, I did not have problems with their customer service. However, their actual internet service was a different story. Since I work from home, reliable internet service and decent speed are very important to me. Just this month I lost two days of work because the Telmex service was down.

I am now on a Telcel 4g service and it is much, much better than Telmex. I have only been using this service for a couple of weeks now but, so far, I am very happy.

Unless you absolutely, for some reason, need a "land-line" phone, I would avoid Telmex. Unfortunately, for many people, it might be the only game in town.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

The delays are normal, and maybe less, depending on where you live.
Seems luck of the draw timing is what it takes to get timely service.

Only the bills and non payment penalties are guaranteed to come on time.

I signed for Telmex internet+phone and it took a few weeks rather than the quoted 8 days. 
Same with the cable company, they installed when they were good and ready, after i had already given up on them and written them off as gone having tequila on the beach rather than doing me any service. 
Ordered once online via Mercado libre or so, and there was a stock avaialbility issue that added another 4 days and a few more dollars to my order. 
Went in person to PVR to the Mac store to buy a new iPad and they told me they had it and brought it out only to find it was not the specs i required, but they were hoping to just sell to me what they wanted to sell. 
I refused to buy anything less than what i wanted on such a costly long term investment. So they ordered what i wanted. I got the call the following week, that it was ready. I drove all the way back to PVR to get it and got there to find it was not there but noone told me that when they first called me to tell me erroneously that it was there and ready for pick up.
I drove back home(out of town) and waited another week or more before i got the call again -and it was there. By this time i was doubtful i would even get an authentic iPad and likely end up with a whole china knock-off model and end up deeper in the mix of trying to work my way out of a swamp. 
But it was there as i needed and was the authentic apple product i paid for, from Mac Store in Puerto Vallarta. 
Mac Store is an international chain store licensed by Apple and basically a standard USA store in almost every country. Bought from the one in Peru years ago and it was just like the one in Mexico which would fit the picture of one anywhere in USA. 
Difference is in the Mexican way of doing business and their efficiency of logistics. 
There is always a scattering of so many things going wrong or breaking down in the complex chain of Mexican commerce and especially where low paid + under-educated people are majority in the mix.

I always remind myself that every time i stand before a customer service person, that most likely i am being informed from the same basis as a parrot. I can be told a lot of things but that does not imply the teller of the tale can make any sense of what they are telling me. Even when they speak with the eloquence of a real customer service rep. By the time they get enough experience to really understand what they are helping with, they have put in enough years to earn their way off the front lines of customer service, and new, fresher, more-clueless faces work the front lines where the cookie first begins its crumble, barely half way out of the oven.

It has helped me really simplfy my life. 
I don’t want much beyond the basics anymore because of the cans of worms each bid can open for me. 
So i set up my Wifi and cable and endure the service implications, then stay very simple and try not to want anything else until i get back to USA where it is easier to work it out even if things don’t go as planned there. 
I rotate between 3 countries in latin America, during the year, and it is the same story everywhere i go. When i look at what they earn and how hard it is to pay for education, i feel ok not asking for much and livng simple. I end up buying less but it ends up meaning less economy for them where buyers are discouraged from buting because of the prolonged and unpredictable inconvenience it too often entails. 

It’s why i always jump on articles that rate countries based on things like, “ease of doing business”, “ease of living”. And not just rating things like safety, weather and cost of living.


----------

